
Why does clean code matter? - yanis_t
http://blog.mdnbar.com/why-does-clean-code-matter
======
Finnucane
Well here's your problem:

"Now let’s look into the credit_card_expired method:

def credit_card_invalid(user)"

The method being called has a different name than the method being defined.
Sure, clean code matters. Proofreading matters too.

~~~
yanis_t
Thanks sir, fixed that

